# Looking For Tree Work in Western Mass



## Plankton (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey there, I am on the lookout for a full time/serious tree job right now. I love working in the woods, I got sawdust in my blood and I got ants in my pants sitting around town all day. 

I've been talking to everyone I know who does tree work around here letting them know that I'm looking to work. Figured I'd throw a post on here as well on the odd chance someone from mass is looking for help.

I'm 17 right now, I turn 18 in March of next year. So I can't do saw jobs I think, not totally sure of the regs. I am willing to start out with grunt work for sure, groundie position etc.

Whatever it takes I want to get involved in the industry around here so I can know my options/have references. 

Experience wise I have spent the last 2 years clearing on my land in Charlemont. Selective cutting, clear cutting, pruning and basic cruising experience. All in all I worked on 30 acres. Cleared 3, thinned 25 and pruned/thinned the rest (pine grove). I have also done many basic tree removals for friends around the area and worked in small scale cordwood production for my friend. (splitting, stacking, bucking etc.) I have been running saws for around 3 years. I also heped clear land at my friends house (10 acres) with antique saws and axes! 

I'd prefer working with a logging operation (choker setter or something
) There seems to be a lot of company's around here but I rarely see log trucks and theres no way to get any info about working or anything really. It seems very hard to get connected to the industry without having family already in it around here. So that is a kind of a long shot, also beggars can't be choosers


Well, I was kind of hesitant putting this up here and I'm not sure if I can even be hired at my age. But I'm a hard worker can hustle and will get sh*t done.

Also not in school so can work any/all days of the week year round.


Cheers


----------

